# New Vehicle VW ID4, Honda Odyssey, Toyota Sienna



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Just what the title says. Wife's lease is up and she needs some wheels.

I would buy a used Chevy Bolt and call it a day, but my she might divorce me. Not going to sell my Nissan Titan.

Personal vehicle for my wife, occasional work vehicle (Photographer), occasional ant duty when times are slow.

Really intrigued by the VW ID4 with a $7500 rebate. Free charges for 3 years (though none of those stations yet in my area). Very clean, minimalist look inside $42K for the base model. Might be tight on space for any airport runs.

Honda Odyssey.... might as well buy new for what they want for used vehicles. $41K local

Toyota Sienna... similar story to the Odyssey but they are hybrids with better gas mileage. None local but about the same cost as the Honda.

Pro's... XL with the mini vans, I can turn it into an office when editing video and photos for my real estate photography gig. I fell in love with the mini van with my Sedona.

Con's... outside of brakes and upkeep don't see a huge cost saving with in an electric vehicle over paying for gas.

Questions... Is the VW ID4 listed in Uber/Lyft supported vehicles?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> Just what the title says. Wife's lease is up and she needs some wheels.
> 
> I would buy a used Chevy Bolt and call it a day, but my she might divorce me. Not going to sell my Nissan Titan.
> 
> ...


In reverse order….yes, you can use the ID4 for Uber, my daughter does. Both she and I would advise caution and just say it’s not quite ready for prime time yet. I own a 2018 Odyssey and have nothing but great things to say about the van EXCEPT it has a timing belt. For the first time since they came out do I think the Sienna is a beast. 38mpg and can haul 7 pax….plus AWD and I like the new look. Having said all that, we just added a RAV4 Prime to the stable and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Have you looked at the new Sorento's? I was impressed with the one I test drove a couple of weeks ago. The lack of willingness to negotiate killed the deal for me. I'll wait until the chip shortage if over before buying another car.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Have you looked at the new Sorento's? I was impressed with the one I test drove a couple of weeks ago. The lack of willingness to negotiate killed the deal for me. I'll wait until the chip shortage if over before buying another car.


When the PHEV version comes out, that’ll be something to take a hard look at. Same as the Ford Edge PHEV. That’s a year behind now, was scheduled for 2020…now 2022.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

2021 Toyota Sienna all the way. It is reliable, durable, and will get you 36 MPG combined. I have three friends who bought them, one in DC and two in NYC. They love them.
Sienna is so huge I used to lay my prayer mat in the back and prayed inside lol. I drove a WAV Sienna taxi in NYC.

Minivans are honest and practical. Crossover "SUVs" are fake and not SUVs. Crossovers are for fools. Folks who know what the hell an SUV really means, they buy the real body on frame SUVs like 4Runner, GX, LX, and Land Cruiser. Don't ever waste your money on stupid crossovers like Highlander, Explorer, and Pilot. Get a Minivan instead.

My Sienna taxi in NYC.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Thank you for the responses.

Test drove a Nissan Pathfinder yesterday. Gorgeous gun metal gray, nice ride, nice technology, and a nice redesign. Drove well but a few funky quirks. Pax seat sat really low with no way to raise seat yet you could adjust F/B etc. Just weird. Third row had zero leg room for average sized pax.

Spoke to Toyota dealer and many Sienna's are 15 to 30 days away at sea.

Makes timing about right as the lease on my wife's C300 is set to expire in early October.

Will keep looking for a used mini van option in the mean time.

The new Covid variant gives me pause.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

We love our 2012 Siena nothing but front suspension and brakes and tires in 185K miles. She has done some door dash in it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Brotherlove said:


> Con's... outside of brakes and upkeep don't see a huge cost saving with in an electric vehicle over paying for gas.


Can't advise on which vehicle is best for you, but the cost savings on EVs are among their best traits. Brakes and "upkeep" are significant cost savers. No oil changes, tune-ups, or smog checks. Charge overnight at discounted utility rates and your fueling costs per month will be a fraction of before. If you (and your wife!) have not yet driven an electric car you should do so before final decision.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Honda are great. But thier van is the weak link. Being discontinued I heard. 2 big problem. Bad transmissions never really fixed them and timing belt. If it breaks engine is toast. The Toyota is the best out thier it's a beast


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Originally was trying to push her into a Chevy Bolt.

She averaged less than 400 miles per month on her lease and much of that was driving to Ga to see family.

My Titan is all but paid off and a low mileage beater.

I think a new Sienna and buying her post lease Mercedes would be dumb purchases in either case.

At least the Sienna checks alot more practical boxes.

Rideshare keeps her home and away from Covid and retired.

My head hurts...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe before turning that lease in see if carmax will give you 2k higher..check you payoff. Its gotten so good for x lease customers that clauses are now put in so we cannot sell to carmax or anywhere . Unless we pay them off and make them ours first. Most dont have $20k lying around 4 that. Ford has always been like that.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Spent the afternoon looking at vehicles.

Spouse committed to buying 2018 Mercedes GLC300 which was the SUV version of her leased sedan.

The used Chevy Bolt, rideshare master plan, fell on deaf ears.

Oh well... Happy wife, happy life.

She is going back to work so at least that financial burden shifts back to her.

Because she puts so few miles on vehicles, I will probably get my feet into rideshare when my work slows down.

Might flip my Titan for a rideshare vehicle down the road... or use RS to buy that Airstream that I have been pining over.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Does the Honda Insight qualify for both Lyft and Uber platforms? 

Can't find the Lyft list of vehicles.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> Does the Honda Insight qualify for both Lyft and Uber platforms?
> 
> Can't find the Lyft list of vehicles.


Because it takes 5 seconds to google it.



https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077448-Vehicle-requirements#sub


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys, and girls. It may be wise to invest into a basic math class or an personal accounting class .

You have to be out of your mind to use a 40k vehicle to drive paxs at 60-70c a mile.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Because it takes 5 seconds to google it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077448-Vehicle-requirements#sub


Thank you!

I really did try... lol


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Guys, and girls. It may be wise to invest into a basic math class or an personal accounting class .
> 
> You have to be out of your mind to use a 40k vehicle to drive paxs at 60-70c a mile.


Looking at a used Touring model for about $25K


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> Looking at a used Touring model for about $25K


Don’t know what area you work, but subcompacts are REALLY frowned upon in my area, and result in being 1 starred right outta a job.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I don't think you can use an Insight for RS in Seattle. To small


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Been eyeing a Grand Caravan GT with low miles and a more comfortable price.

About $14K less than a new 2021 Odyssey XE and about $20K less than a 2022 XL.

If I can get what I want for the Titan, then trading it might be an option.

Tourist area with alot of short rides.

Titan has been a utilitarian need, but miss my mini van. GT would still compliment my day job (small deliveries) and my other part time hobbies and gigs.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> Been eyeing a Grand Caravan GT with low miles and a more comfortable price.
> 
> About $14K less than a new 2021 Odyssey XE and about $20K less than a 2022 XL.
> 
> ...


Umm, Odyssey doesn’t come in either XE, or XL. 🤔
Then again, the Caravan’s a Dodge….so there’s that.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Umm, Odyssey doesn’t come in either XE, or XL. 🤔
> Then again, the Caravan’s a Dodge….so there’s that.



Sorry... EX vs EX-L


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Guys, and girls. It may be wise to invest into a basic math class or an personal accounting class .
> 
> You have to be out of your mind to use a 40k vehicle to drive paxs at 60-70c a mile.


Well I drove a $35k car that I paid off in 1 year. Grossed $110,000, paid $1,100 in taxes, and sold the car for $23k. You part-timers 🤦‍♂️
Let's see if you can gross $110,000 in a shitty prius without killing yourself.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Safar said:


> Well I drove a $35k car that I paid off in 1 year. Grossed $110,000, paid $1,100 in taxes, and sold the car for $23k. You part-timers 🤦‍♂️
> Let's see if you can gross $110,000 in a shitty prius without killing yourself.


Jajajaja

The only way to gross that amount is driving a black car , mixing comfort , xl and x . 

No X driver make that money and also you @carefully used the word gross .
The sad part is that you believe your own lies.
This is the part when we ask you to produce a 1099 and never hear from you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> miss my mini van


That is definitely something you don't hear people say too often. 😁


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Killed some time today.

Looked at a 2017 Grand Caravan GT. 19K miles had turned into 89K miles. Either they sold or had made a mistake on the mileage posted on AutoTrader.

They wanted $28K for a no frills 2020 Grand Caravan with 4K miles. 

With my eye on a used 2017 Bolt EV in the $18K to $25K range, I have been looking at the new Bolt EV-LT and the new EUV version. List price were $40K and $43K respectively. WOW!

Chevy Bolt... decent leg room, but forget airport runs.

Still coming back to the Mini Van for my tourist market and practicality.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Brotherlove said:


> Killed some time today.
> 
> Looked at a 2017 Grand Caravan GT. 19K miles had turned into 89K miles. Either they sold or had made a mistake on the mileage posted on AutoTrader.
> 
> ...


You mentioned tourist market . Minivan or SUV is a plus? What is your rate ? What’s the number of XL compared to X . 
I thank you for the answer in advance . I am between a used car and a used minivan and trying to decide.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> You mentioned tourist market . Minivan or SUV is a plus? What is your rate ? What’s the number of XL compared to X .
> I thank you for the answer in advance . I am between a used car and a used minivan and trying to decide.


Two guys I know...

One guy focuses on X and was on a limited budget. 20K miles in only six month with few airport runs.
Another guy is PT and likes focusing on early morning airport runs and the bar scene. Has an SUV for XL

When ordering Uber, those drivers have said no reason to be limited by X only. Family beach town with airport in middle of town and close to beach. Lots of quick shuttles to and from hotel to eat and tourist traps.

Only question for me is initial vehicle cost and operating expenses.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Brotherlove said:


> Two guys I know...
> 
> One guy focuses on X and was on a limited budget. 20K miles in only six month with few airport runs.
> Another guy is PT and likes focusing on early morning airport runs and the bar scene. Has an SUV for XL
> ...


I have a 2009 Grand Caravan. Paid 5K for it with 110K miles, get 18 miles to the gallon, figure depreciation 5 cents a mile (assuming worth 0 at 210K miles), spent 2,500 in maintenance over last 50K miles (5 cents) so it ends up being about 33 cents a mile including insurance etc.(only use the vehicle for work).
The one big wild card on them is the transmission.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Jajajaja
> 
> The only way to gross that amount is driving a black car , mixing comfort , xl and x .
> 
> ...


Lol. I have friends who grossed $130,000+ in their Camrys in NYC. Your little part-timer brain is too small to comprehend that. Plus, you seem to be driving in Banana Repulic. We are talking NYC here and full-time road warriors.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have a 2009 Grand Caravan. Paid 5K for it with 110K miles, get 18 miles to the gallon, figure depreciation 5 cents a mile (assuming worth 0 at 210K miles), spent 2,500 in maintenance over last 50K miles (5 cents) so it ends up being about 33 cents a mile including insurance etc.(only use the vehicle for work).
> The one big wild card on them is the transmission.


Grand Caravan is the best minivan out there, except maybe the reliability part.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Jajajaja
> 
> The only way to gross that amount is driving a black car , mixing comfort , xl and x .
> 
> ...


Camry operating in NYC


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

My day job pretty much requires a vehicle capable of making deliveries.

Put down a deposit, and have decided to wait for a boat to bring me a 2022 Toyota Sienna XLE.

Saw no real depreciation in used Sienna vehicles. 

Why give away 30K miles?

The Hybrid Sienna benefits offset a used ICE Caravan/Odyssey

Should land in a few days.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

What was the name of that tomato from the depression era... Mortgage Lifter?

My boat literally arrived this weekend.

Picked up the Sienna yesterday.

Got a Lyft referral code from a buddy.

Ready to fill in those PT hours between all my other gigs and my day job.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Safar said:


> Camry operating in NYC
> 
> View attachment 608504
> View attachment 608505


Noticed that pays 1.10 mile and 0.50 min . Our rates in the DC area are half of that.
0.60 mile and 0.225 min .


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

THE TOYOTA SIENNA HANDS DOWN WINNER..
500K mILE ENGINE AND OUTRAGEOUSLY DEPENDABLE..I HAVE GOTTEN 350K MILES OUT OF MY LAST 2 TOYOTA VEHICLES…


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Since you mentioned Bolt, I drive a 2017 Bolt. Rear legroom is awesome, and rear "hip width" is actually bigger than ID.4. But rear storage can't hold even an overhead-bin suitcase the long way (need to stand them upright). If you pull-out the false floor, then the false floor under the false floor, the trunk is actually really, really tall, so there are some unusual options for holding suitcases.

We use our Bolt for road trips, and the charge speed is lacking, especially in winter. So we have an ID.4 reserved, and will probably switch this winter.


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

FerengiBob said:


> What was the name of that tomato from the depression era... Mortgage Lifter?
> 
> My boat literally arrived this weekend.
> 
> ...


Hi There

I was wondering how you like the Sienna? I ordered a 2022 XSE (my wife's dad is a Toyota dealer for 20 years and has connections) and will be getting next month. I only drive Uber on the side but am looking forward to being able to drive XL on Friday nights after wife and kids are in bed. Anyways I was hoping to hear about your positive experiences with the Sienna.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Ludy said:


> Hi There
> 
> I was wondering how you like the Sienna? I ordered a 2022 XSE (my wife's dad is a Toyota dealer for 20 years and has connections) and will be getting next month. I only drive Uber on the side but am looking forward to being able to drive XL on Friday nights after wife and kids are in bed. Anyways I was hoping to hear about your positive experiences with the Sienna.


Awesome in my tourist market.

Lots of compliments.

Go Hybrid if you can.

I got it for personal, business, and rideshare.


----------



## DiffLock (Nov 21, 2021)

FerengiBob said:


> Awesome in my tourist market.
> 
> Lots of compliments.
> 
> ...


You bought the Sienna? Awesome decision. Now do it a favor. Do a break in oil change at around 1000 miles. And then every 5k miles, not 10k. You take care of that thing, and you won't need another car for 20 years. Also clean the hybrid battery vents from time to time.
Enjoy!


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

DiffLock said:


> You bought the Sienna? Awesome decision. Now do it a favor. Do a break in oil change at around 1000 miles. And then every 5k miles, not 10k. You take care of that thing, and you won't need another car for 20 years. Also clean the hybrid battery vents from time to time.
> Enjoy!


Will do! I love this thing!!


----------

